

How much does the #1 game on the iOS store earn in a day? $199k (I think) - FamousAspect
http://blog.quarterspiral.com/post/34367882974/how-much-does-the-1-game-on-the-ios-store-earn-in-a

======
FamousAspect
I'm looking for people to play devil's advocate here and help me refine the
model. I think I've figured out a pretty strong model for how much each app in
the top 100 grossing in the iOS store takes in each day.

